# 2021 Bow Review: Athens Recluse



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Since it's from the future does it shoot lazers?! :wink:


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Lol. Dang ipad..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

very nice! i watch all your reviews!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Jason....


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

You always have great reviews! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks


----------

